# How long does depersonalization disorder last?



## MIndfAEL

i know some people recover but is that just because theirs is mild or it was just an episode? It seems like most people have it for a long time and I haven't seen anyone who has recovered after a long time.and I know some dp 'professionals' say that it is "long lasting" wat the hell does that mean is it for a lifetime or 10 years 20 years? if someone doesn't recover after a couple years does that mean its life-long? please someone just clarify


----------



## Guest

No one can tell you for sure man. Everyones different...


----------



## MIndfAEL

TommyG said:


> No one can tell you for sure man. Everyones different...


 yea but are there any people who've had it for 15 or 20 years then recovered?


----------



## DP boy

its a cycle bro it can take a long time to get out of some poeple who have had it for over a decade devote a whole year to curing it and do everything right not thinking about it socailizing alomost embraceing the dp even though that is extremely hard exersise intensly everyday get good sleep and stay away from drugs and it goes in 6 to 10 months and thats after they had it for years and years none stop. but thats if you do everything right Im making it sound hard its not but at the same time its more diffucult then I or others can fathom. Also theres tons of bullshit out there that does cause brain dmage and im not talking about weed.

AVoid flouride aspertame GMO foods pretty much all shity food Im postive peoples DP Have been prolonged by one or all of these things. Me you and tommy are all in the same boat weve had it under 6 months theres a good chance well be over it by years end if not well keep trucking


----------



## theoneirologist

It really comes down to when you want to get out of it. By no means am I 100% cured, but I have come to grips on how to deal with it. DON'T stress about it whatsoever. Yes it's annoying but feeding into the fear gives it the notion that it should stay because you feel that there is a fear. If you perceive a fear, the defenses will stay up. Strange, yes, but you have to give yourself closure. Read this, it's extremely helpful.

Also, not to give anyone the wrong idea, or to discourage them, but coming to DP/DR sites alone can aggravate it. Because if you read stories of people having it for years then you create that fear scenario and it makes it worse. You have to devote yourself to doing everything you would normally do before this pointless condition set in.

http://www.panicend.com/de.html


----------



## xxmdogxx

theoneirologist said:


> It really comes down to when you want to get out of it. By no means am I 100% cured, but I have come to grips on how to deal with it. DON'T stress about it whatsoever. Yes it's annoying but feeding into the fear gives it the notion that it should stay because you feel that there is a fear. If you perceive a fear, the defenses will stay up. Strange, yes, but you have to give yourself closure. Read this, it's extremely helpful.
> 
> Also, not to give anyone the wrong idea, or to discourage them, but coming to DP/DR sites alone can aggravate it. Because if you read stories of people having it for years then you create that fear scenario and it makes it worse. You have to devote yourself to doing everything you would normally do before this pointless condition set in.
> 
> http://www.panicend.com/de.html


Yea I've had dp HARDCORE for 3 1/2 years or so and it has been hell but... I am recovering, now it is a long road but I CANNOT see anyone having this for life unless they have some brain anomalies and even then... I would never deny someone the ability to recover. It seems to me most explicit of all dp effects the parts of your brain that make you feel hope and so of course your going to feel hopeless... Life is a comedy for those who think and as tragedy for those who feel and I have learned just to laugh at how bad this disorder sucks. And every day the disorder goes away a little bit but your brain is repairing itself so that with a little help from you, it will NEVER experience dp or dr again. Someone who has lost everything really does have everything to gain.


----------



## Guest

Jesus loves you.


----------



## GroupHug

This is classic worry that everyone with DP experiences at some point or another. Know that it's irrational. Long lasting just means that it's symptoms are continuous, it's not a short burst of DP that a lot of people have, it's a disorder. Listen...like has been said previously, everyone is different.

We've all heard of stories of people being cured within months, weeks, or a year. If you keep looking at recovery stories you'll find all sorts of time frames. A couple years, a few, eight years...sometimes even more. Some factors in each person's life just make them have longer or shorter periods of DP. Your factors are different, so do not compare and do not expect. Just try to move on with your life to the best of your ability and listen to those that have recovered.

Getting your shit together is not a uniform venture.


----------



## Guest

Ive had DP for 6 years, and I think I am recovering now. My formula







: good nutrition, good sleep, socialising and spending time doing things outside.


----------

